# Using V68.1 for Med Refills?



## nscoder (Dec 18, 2009)

Whats the proper use of V68.1 for Medication Refills? Originally my department was using v68.1 as the first listed diagnosis with any associated problems sequenced accordingly but then we got medicare refusals. Should we be coding this another way and if so, is there a guildline to back it up?


----------



## kumeena (Dec 18, 2009)

I suggest to use the diagnosis code (Rx was given ex: HTN DM,Asthma etc)


----------



## Herbie Lorona (Dec 21, 2009)

Yes I do agree with you kumenna. What would V68.1 be used for?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jan 7, 2010)

*What's the nature of the visit*

Well ... what is the nature of the vist?  Is the patient just coming in to pick-up a prescription refill?  Or is the patient actually being seen by the physician and re-evaluated?

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

